# Bouncing Cheques



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

If I write a cheque for some rent and, I've taken up employment and, we've subsequently gone our own ways... So, the rental cheque bounces after ive left the country, What powers of enforcement does the landlord/agency have against me if I've left the country?

Would I be arrested if I went back to Dubai?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bouncing a cheque does not necessarily mean jail. The payee has to actually register a case with the police. However, if you have done a runner, likelihood is that your landlord will do just that and yes, you will be arrested if you were to ever set foot or transit in the UAE.

Is there no break clause in your contract? If there is, I would strongly advise that you make use of it, pay the penalty and leave with a clean slate. It will save you a lot of hassles and legal problems in the long run. 
Alternatively, whilst it is illegal to do so, you can sublet the apartment or find another tenant for the landlord, which would make him a bit more receptive to breaking the lease.

Some banks have hired overseas agencies to track down debtors but quite unlikely that your landlord will go such extremes and bear such expenses.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes. There was a case in the paper not long ago about another UK man that did this. He owed like $20k and many years later when he entered back into Dubai, they picked him up. 

Bouncing a check is not something you want to do here. Some people will show leniency and allow you to make good on the check without involving the authorities (understanding that you made a mistake), but others will be *******s and quickly report you the first chance they get, which in that case you will be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

They can open a case against you and if you ever stop at the Dubai airport again they would take you to jail.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bouncing a cheque is a criminal offence. 

Even if you come to an amicable agreement with your landlord after you can still face charges as you have committed an illegal act. If you do find someone to take up the lease - make sure you get your cheque back!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wonder what will happen if the uae ever in the future becomes able to extradite people from other countries...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I wonder what will happen if the uae ever in the future becomes able to extradite people from other countries...


If that happens, building jails will become big business...

I, however, will run my very own 'Con Air' business


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I wonder what will happen if the uae ever in the future becomes able to extradite people from other countries...


Do we sense a runner in 147 days?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh no, I will make my last payment to the good ol'usa for my school loan in Oct. I will be completely, utterly billless  It will be a wonderful feeling.  

And cant take the chance that wouldnt be able to come back, if for some reason I should have to...


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, it was a hypothetical question... I'm not even in Dubai yet but, working out how much s**t I'd be in if my employer terminates my employment during the first 6 months and making contingency plans for it....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

neilrock said:


> Thanks guys, it was a hypothetical question... I'm not even in Dubai yet but, working out how much s**t I'd be in if my employer terminates my employment during the first 6 months and making contingency plans for it....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


A few options that would be available to with regards to accommodation:

1. Some landlords to offer 6-month rental. Regardless of the duration of the tenancy, make sure that you have a breakout clause in the tenancy agreement.

2. You can have short term rentals, i.e. hotel apartments, which you can pay on a month by month basis. However, it is slightly more expensive than a normal apartment.

3. You can rent a room in an apartment on a month by month basis. 

With 2 & 3, you just give notice and leave if things do not work out.

Also, do as much research as possible about your new company. It will give you a feel as to how stable they are as a business.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I'm comfortable with the company (one of the biggest banks in UAE), I've just read some horror stories that's all...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

